# Spring Valley?



## Qd74

Anyone ever got a bird there in Spring Valley,Ohio by Waynesville?


----------



## Darron

there are turkeys there, but very tough. TONS of hunting pressure on the state ground and private ground is very tough to get on. They shoot birds there every year, but I have heard some horror stories there too....one story was in the dayton newspaper a couple years ago.


----------



## Qd74

what horror story? bad hunting or people?


----------



## Darron

Qd74 said:


> what horror story? bad hunting or people?


Here's a spring valley turkey taken on a property my buddy has access to hunt. We had two coming in from opposite directions and just so happens mine came in first. I would not dare step on state land in that immediate area. Too many yahoos blowing owl calls. Even private land can be tough.


----------



## 9Left

Darron said:


> Here's a spring valley turkey taken on a property my buddy has access to hunt. We had two coming in from opposite directions and just so happens mine came in first. I would not dare step on state land in that immediate area. Too many yahoos blowing owl calls. Even private land can be tough.


yea...ive heard plenty of turkeys while fishing on CC in the spring..but I would not ignore some of the advice posted on here..public land down that way gets very heavily hunted for turkey...the birds are hard to hunt so if you accidentally walk in on someone..tempers fly pretty quick.


----------



## Carpn

I wouldn't bother with the public but if you get out that way and start knocking on doors and get some private you might do ok .


----------



## Darron

Carpn said:


> I wouldn't bother with the public but if you get out that way and start knocking on doors and get some private you might do ok .


Next to impossible to get in private unless u know someone which is how we got access. If u do get access plan on it being like state land. We have beat the doors down un that area. Helps that my buddy owns some property there too...people know him duevto this


----------

